# Dove layed egg three weeks after first one



## chibbs777 (Jul 16, 2015)

Could someone please let me know if this is a normal occurence, she layed her very fist egg three weeks ago, never made it now another appears?


----------



## Isacr101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Leave eggs with your doves, does she get lots of calcium? I have 2 doves who seem to both be female as well


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

chibbs777 said:


> Could someone please let me know if this is a normal occurence, she layed her very fist egg three weeks ago, never made it now another appears?


Normal for her. Usually they lay two. When they don't hatch they lay again. Some only lay one all the time or on occasion. ESP when young.


----------



## chibbs777 (Jul 16, 2015)

*hmmm*

How would she get extra calcium, and they are male and female. They layed them in their food dish as there was no nest there. can I move them?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Let them sit on eggs pls until they themselves do not abandon eggs, if you remove them, hen will lay again and that will deplete her calcium storage . It is hard on them laying again and again so as much as they can get time in between, better for her. 
Supply her with calcium +D3 as without D3 calcium won't get absorbed in her body and laying hens need more calcium to form egg shell.
So provide them with calcium +D3 and let them sit on eggs, don't remove them until they themselves abandon them.


----------



## chibbs777 (Jul 16, 2015)

I only wanted to put them in a proper nest as she layed them in a small food dish. I have one with straw as well...can I do this?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

So do you want them to hatch? And previous one never hatched and 3 weeks are over?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If you want them to hatch, don't change their location, you can put straws in same bowl but sometimes when I put straws in nest bowl, they remove them themselves so they may lay in bowl without twigs, don't worry. 
If they are pair and second one is fertile, it will hatch in 18 days.


----------



## chibbs777 (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes I do and they are being left alone not disturbed. Fingers crossed


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Are they doing turns on eggs? If yes it will hatch in 18 days if fertile.


----------



## chibbs777 (Jul 16, 2015)

yes they are taking turns, hopefully this works for them


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If they hatch the young will need another cage of their own pretty quick as the pair ESP the male bird will see them as intruders shortly after weaning. Fighting can be pretty harsh.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

chibbs777 said:


> yes they are taking turns, hopefully this works for them


Yes it will if the egg is fertile. How old are they any idea? 
And are you sure they are pair? And not two females? Asking as two females can also pair up and lay, but if you are sure from their behavior, may be they are pair and then egg may hatch if fertile.


----------

